# Arnold Classic



## Ben Wak (Feb 18, 2016)

Arnold Classic this year is having a speedcubing comp in Melbourne Australia (WCA) who's coming


----------



## RhysC (Feb 19, 2016)

Me!!!!!!!


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 19, 2016)

Coming. Though how I couldn't say. Waiting eagerly for official announcement. hopefully I will have ZBLL learnt by this stage


----------

